# Which Ruger .22 Pistol?



## trevorlay

I am looking at .22 pistols, and I think Ruger has the best of them, minus maybe the M&P .22 

So which one of the three would you get? 

INTEDNED USE: Plinking , target practice, training/muscle memmory 

Ruger Mark III
Ruger SR22
Ruger Charge
Ruger 22/45 
OR.. Smith and Wesson M&P22


:target:

Thanks!


----------



## RustyNut

I voted charger before I read your intended use. The charger is a blast but I wouldn't call it a plinker. Mine goes to the range every time I do but that's off a bench. It now wears a Kidd barrel and the trigger has been upgraded. You can cover 5 shots with a quarter at 50yds. 

For your intended use I would go with either the Mark III or 22/45, whichever one fits your hand better. I'd also get a bull barrel. Makes a good plinker & for target practice.


----------



## SouthSideScubaSteve

If you own a Ruger 1911 (or any other), then I'd go with the 22/45, since the ergonomics are supposed to closely match a 1911; otherwise, go with the one that feels best in your hand ...

In my case, it was the one that felt best in my daughters hand; which was the SR22


----------



## trevorlay

thanks for the input! keep it coming!


----------



## Younguy

Just picked up my SR22 tonight. NO range time yet but this weekend for sure. Got some federal (1240fps), and remmington(1255) to start with. Get some CCI mini mag as well I guess. Don't know what is actually recommended yet just try a bunch and see who does best. 

Recommendations? 

Have not shot .22 in many years but looking forward to it.


----------



## trevorlay

I would expect it to shoot all of them, if not that its not a .22 I want to buy :S


----------



## plinker56

The Ruger. I'm biased I've owned one for years and shot thousands of rounds through it and have never had a jam or any other issue with it. Very reliable and accurate.


----------



## trevorlay

plinker56 said:


> The Ruger. I'm biased I've owned one for years and shot thousands of rounds through it and have never had a jam or any other issue with it. Very reliable and accurate.


lol, which Ruger? there is more than one on the list!


----------



## Easy_CZ

I like the MkIII, but field stripping and reassembly can be a real bitch. I've got a MkII I purchased in the early 80s. If I had it all to do again, I might buy a Browning Buckmark instead - much easier to maintain and customize.

You may consider a Sig (GSG) or Colt (Umarex) 1911-22. They are very accurate and, as far as the Sig is concerned, it breaks down much like a true 1911 and has the same feel and weight as it's bigger brother. My Sig 1911-22 is super fun to shoot and cost under $350.


----------



## plinker56

trevorlay said:


> lol, which Ruger? there is more than one on the list!


Yuuuppp, guess I messed that one up trevorlayl, good catch. The MKIII. Thanks LOL


----------



## plinker56

plinker56 said:


> Yuuuppp, guess I messed that one up trevorlayl, good catch. The MKIII. Thanks LOL


Correction: trevorlay


----------



## berettatoter

The Mk III is as tough as a T-34 tank.:numbchuck:


----------



## trevorlay

Thanks for all the input folks!


----------



## trevorlay

Thanks for all the input folks! My wife saw a Sig that was a pink .22 today at the store she said she wanted... lol


----------



## Charlie111

I'd vote for the 22/45


----------



## Easy_CZ

If I'm limited to Rugers only, it would be Mk III or 22/45 for range/plinking and the SP-101 22 for camp/trail gun. 

That is all.


----------



## Philco

Find yourself a Browning Challenger III . It will be well worth the effort.


----------



## 870ShellShucker

I recently compared the Mark III, 22/45, and SR22, knowing that I was walking out with either one of those, or a Browning Buckmark. I ended up getting the SR22. After I installed the larger grip and the magazine extensions, it fit my hand perfectly, and was a joy to shoot. It weighs next to nothing, and because of that, it will likely get carried when and where others wouldn't. Two Thumbs Up.


----------



## firemanjones

I have two Mark III 22/45's and I am very happy with them. They are inexpensive and can be modified very cheaply to become very good shooting pistols which then become very easy to disassemble and reassemble.


----------



## Overkill0084

I'd go with the MK3 or the 22/45. They will do everything you need them to do, quite well. Which one will boil down to personal preference.


----------



## PistolChick86

Ruger Mark III
Ruger SR22
Ruger 22/45 
Ruger 10/22 
Ruger 22/45 Lite


----------



## whtsmoke

depends on what you want to do with it, target, hunting gowith the MKlll, if you want a pure fun gun to dhoot that is pretty accurate go with th SR22. The MP22 is a nice gun but it will never compete with the MKlll and I love Smith & Wesson guns.


----------



## dondavis3

I didn't vote because you didn't list some of my best .22's

I own several and like several of them (different brands)

My personal favorite in my

Browning Buckmark










And my Sig Sauer 1911/22 (made by GSG)










:smt1099


----------



## Blastmeister

I went to get my first .22 pistol in several years, and was leaning heavily towards the mkIII and that Lite version with the funky green barrel. I used to shoot a MKII in competition and really liked that gun. The dealer and I were talking about what a PIA it was to disassemble/reassemble, I started having flashbacks, and he showed me a Buckmark Camper. That was all she wrote. I'm really liking mine! Feels fantastic and shoots just as well as the Ruger IMO.


----------



## Baldy

The Rugers are the best if you like to modify your pistol or build it for competition. It's the king of the working mans .22's.

Here's a MK-III that I built up for Steel Shooting Competition::smt1099


















YMMV::smt033


----------



## TomC

I have a MK II, a couple of MK IIIs and now a 22/45. I was actually surprised that I find I now prefer the 22/45 best. I anticipated that it might feel a bit top heavy, but my 5 ½” barreled gun has nice balance and feel, and after modifying the trigger and eliminating the mag safety, it has a very good trigger and is very accurate.


----------



## onenut58

Curious why you didnt include the smith and wesson 22a and the smith and wesson model 41 or the browing buck mark


----------



## dondavis3

onenut58 said:


> Curious why you didnt include the smith and wesson 22a and the smith and wesson model 41 or the browing buck mark


I agree - I'd have voted for the Buck Mark


----------



## Ala Tom

Thanks for the great info. I'll be looking into these.


----------



## trevorlay

I went with the Ruger SR22. I got it cause I always hear good things about it and it's One of the lightest and smallest and half the reason of getting it was to get my wife more confident around guns. She loves it


----------



## Teuthis

The SR22 is a reliable and accurate little pistol within its design. I enjoy shooting mine and have confidence in it. Iif you are doing to seriously hunt, the MKIII or something similar is likely a better choice. As a camp gun though, the SR is light, easily packed and reliable. Ruger also makes the 8 shot SP101 in .22 LR and it is an outstanding and reliable shooter.


----------



## hayes1966

I have 3 Ruger MKIIs, 2 Ruger MKIIIs and a Browning Buckmark. The Buckmark has the better trigger of all. I would recommend a MKII over the MKIII anytime. The chamber indicator is plastic and requires additional cleaning.


----------



## papershoot

I second RustyNut's reply. I have an old blue Mark I, with a 5.5" bull barrel that I bought over 30 years ago. My brother-in-law has the 22/45 in stainless, with a 5.5" bull barrel. I like his gun better, but I have always been pleased with mine. There is a learning curve to go through on the reassembly, but you can get help with almost anything like that on youtube, if you get stuck. Great guns. These guns evolved from the first firearm built by Ruger in 1949. If you want to see the most interesting Ruger 22 pistol ever made, Goggle "Ruger Amphibian".


----------



## weaselfire

Late to the party, but for me the choice is the SR22. But I own a SR40c and the SR22 functions quite similarly. Mark III for target though.

Jeff


----------



## SouthernBoy

The Ruger Mark III 22/45 Hunting series with the 5 1/2" fluted barrel has an excellent balance and feel to it, and is incredibly reliable as well as accurate. If you remove the magazine disconnect safety and replace it with an after market bushing, not only will the magazine drop free but the trigger feel is improved and disassembly is much easier.

Ruger 22/45 mag disconnect removal - YouTube


----------



## BigCityChief

I just picked up a Ruger MK III 4 and I LOVE it!!


----------



## floridaowner

Why would you limit to Rugers only, I have a Beretta Neos and it's a great gun. I'm not sure it's ever a good idea to limit your choices t a single brand.


----------



## Cavere

I second the neos. I picked up one with a 6" barrel this week and I love it. It was only ~$250. 

Plus if your wife wants pick you can get it with pink grips.


----------



## BowerR64

I dont care for a little gun like the SR22, i do like ruger though.

Im wanting an M&P because i like how it looks and feels like a full size.

I have an MK1 and it shoots great but i wish i had the MK3 because of the mag release. One thing i dont like about my MK1 is the mag release.

The charger is cool ide like to have one of those also but it looks like an awkward gun. Not really a free hand shooter but not really a rifle either.


----------



## Tip

Don't want a little gun like the SR22? Have you looked at the GSG 1911 or GSG 922?


----------



## Easy_CZ

Tip said:


> Don't want a little gun like the SR22? Have you looked at the GSG 1911 or GSG 922?


Are you insinuating that the Sig Sauer/GSG 1911-22 (same gun) is as small or smaller than an SR-22? If so, you're out of your mind. I own a Sig 1911-22 and it is identical in size to my 45 ACP Govt 1911.


----------



## Tip

No - OP stated they did not like the small size of the SR22 -- I simply offered up the Gsg-1911 or 922 as a larger alternative. Reading is fundamental.


----------



## berettatoter

I purchased a Ruger SR22R about two weeks ago...

I ran 80 rounds through it today without any malfunctions...


----------



## SouthernBoy

I picked up a Ruger Mark III 22/45 'Lite' in black anodized a few weeks ago. Surprising well balanced. Looks like this;

Ruger 22/45 Lite® Rimfire Pistol Models

I have yet to shoot it. That will have to wait until sometime in July.


----------



## dondavis3

Since I said I'd have picked a Buck Mark - I bought a Mark II 22/45.

I really like it - it shoots like a dream

:smt1099


----------



## pic

trevorlay said:


> I went with the Ruger SR22. I got it cause I always hear good things about it and it's One of the lightest and smallest and half the reason of getting it was to get my wife more confident around guns. She loves it


That gun has been getting great reviews. good choice.

You never mentioned it was mainly for your wife in original post :smt021


----------



## Glock Doctor

trevorlay said:


> Thanks for all the input folks! My wife saw a Sig that was a pink .22 today at the store she said she wanted... lol


:smt022 You'll be sorry if you do!

I regularly attend 22 LR pistol matches. Most of the participants are older men who've been shooting pistols for a long time. The majority of the older shooters use either Ruger Mark III, or 22/45 pistols. (Many of them have been to Volquartsen AND look and fire that way, too!) Me? I shoot a compensated, long-barreled, S&W Model 41. If I didn't own such a beautiful old Model 41 then I'd surely be using either a Ruger Mark III, 'Competition' or, 'Hunter' Model - Probably something that would, also, be worked over by Volquartsen.

Ruger® Mark III? Competition Rimfire Pistol Models 
https://www.volquartsen.com/tags/15-complete-firearms,20-volquartsen-mkiii-custom-pistols

As for the SIG Mosquito? It's a, 'pot metal wonder'! I've handled, shot, and fixed too many of them to have any respect, whatsoever, for this SIG piece of junk.

PS: Oh, I see by your last reply that I've posted too late. Anyway, I thought you might like to see these ~

My S&W Model 41 http://imageshack.us/a/img850/1757/k4wq.jpg 
A typical Volquartsen Mark III http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/7742/z2qs.jpg


----------



## dondavis3

My daughters pink SIG Mosquito shoots great 

You have to shoot it wet (lots of oil on slide) , but if you keep it wet - it been fine.

She's shot hundreds of rounds through it.

:smt1099


----------



## Glock Doctor

I think you're right! Not shooting the Mosquito, 'soaking wet' might very well cause many of the problems I've seen. Only thing is that most people don't show up at the range with a bottle of gun oil in their pocket; and, at today's prices, I'd prefer they use their own CLP. In addition to the sintered metal frame neither do I like all the stamped metal parts that SIG uses - The gun just feels cheap (and it is)!


----------



## RadarContact

berettatoter said:


> I purchased a Ruger SR22R about two weeks ago...
> 
> I ran 80 rounds through it today without any malfunctions...


Just got one (SR22) for my wife, blk/blk. Her first gun ever. I put a Crimson Trace GREEN RailMaster on it for her (she wanted a laser badly). She hasn't shot it yet, but from what I can tell it is a very high quality-made gun.


----------



## mallardhunter

I own a government model mk. 2 and a Browning buck Mark. Box stock go buck Mark. If you mod go Ruger.


----------



## shaolin

I would go with the 22/45 as I own a Mark 3 Hunter but I like the 1911 platform better.


----------



## northstar19

SR 22 is the king of Ruger rimfires. And that's saying something. In addition to all its many virtues, SR 22 takedown is simple and easy. Can't say the same for the other excellent Ruger rimfires. Kind of takes the fun out of it when you have to come home and take a trip to Hades to clean and lube the pistol. Am I exaggerating? Some would say no. Nutnfancy, on Youtube, claims the two best .22's available right now are Smith and Wesson M&P 22 and -- Ruger SR 22.


----------



## Kat3eWhit

In my case, it was the one that felt best in my daughters hand; which was the SR22


----------



## gunsmith

I got a Ruger 22/45 and it's totally unreliable. Been to the factory twice, and they sent it back saying "It's working perfectly" - next step is the garbage can


----------



## TomC

gunsmith said:


> I got a Ruger 22/45 and it's totally unreliable. Been to the factory twice, and they sent it back saying "It's working perfectly" - next step is the garbage can


I'm sorry for your problems with your gun. I have a 22/45 and 3 MKs and they all work beautifully. One did need a little tune-up though.


----------



## wnppmy

As in Illinois My Foid finally arrived, near 4 1/2 months actually lucky as some over 7 month wait as so many applications, record numbers!

Back to my first pistol purchase, was directed by one of the store sellers, M&P and Ruger Sr22. Picking up the SR22 it felt perfect in the hand, a no brainer! Viewed favorable reports on these now another wait period of 3 days for the SR22. Impressed by the easy breakdown. 

So excited now can hardly stand it. In military years ago, but pistol a whole new experience awaits!


----------



## SailDesign

wnppmy said:


> <snip!>
> 
> So excited now can hardly stand it. In military years ago, but pistol a whole new experience awaits!


Know the feeling. My SR22 is ready for collection on Saturday. Have had a 22/45 for a while now, and love it, but the SR22 just has that simple thing going for it. It's to "replace" my Beretta 84, but in a caliber that doesn't jangle my thumb's bone-spur (also, the grips are better for that)


----------



## jstanfield103

I am sorry that you do not list the Single Six. That would be my pick. But I would pick the Mark series out of the ones you listed.


----------



## Sierra_Hunter

Out of what's listed , mark lll with a semi heavy barrel.


----------



## SGWGunsmith

Just getting back into this forum. But my favorite .22 rimfire pistols are involved with the Rugers. Ruger Mark II Competition Target.


And then, for those QUIET evenings alone. 


Sarona Gun Works, LLC - Sarona, WI - Gunsmith, Gun Repair, Parts, Ruger


----------



## Greybeard

I own the mark III target in all stainless. I guarantee you that it will last longer than I do. Extremely well made gun and a tack driver to boot. When I bought it, it was a close call between the mark III and the Browning Buckmark. Give the Browning a look before you decide.


----------



## shootbrownelk

Glock Doctor said:


> I think you're right! Not shooting the Mosquito, 'soaking wet' might very well cause many of the problems I've seen. Only thing is that most people don't show up at the range with a bottle of gun oil in their pocket; and, at today's prices, I'd prefer they use their own CLP. In addition to the sintered metal frame neither do I like all the stamped metal parts that SIG uses - The gun just feels cheap (and it is)!


 Ruger uses a lot of cast parts in their guns, stamped steel is tougher IMO. And I much prefer a metal (aluminum) frame rather than plastic, thank you.


----------



## ParkerBoy

Old thread, but I'm new here, so here is my $.02. You made a great choice in what you bought. I have the MKII slabside, like pictured in an above post and I love it, because it doesn't care what I shoot in it. I also have a Sig 1911-22, it's much fussier as to what it shoots, but oddly enough, it shoots Thunderbolts without a flaw.....go figure. My third and favorite, is a Woodsman. And my next one will most likely be a Ruger 22/45.


----------



## Dave_Sab

I bought a Mark II in 1990 (still have it) and have fired thousands of rounds through it. I've carried it all over the place while in the woods and it may be a bit holster worn it still shoots as good as the day I bought it. If I were in the market for another .22 pistol I would definitely get a Mark III

Just a shame I can't be mass amounts of 22 ammo like I use to


----------



## hillman

The only Ruger .22 handgun I would own (and do) is the Single Six. My .22 target pistol is a S&W 22A-1, my plinker is a Walther/Colt Gold Cup.


----------



## Goldwing

hillman said:


> The only Ruger .22 handgun I would own (and do) is the Single Six. My .22 target pistol is a S&W 22A-1, my plinker is a Walther/Colt Gold Cup.


I am not sure why you wouldn't own any Ruger .22 handgun but a Single Six, but IMHO you're missing out on some mighty fine hardware.

GW


----------



## hillman

goldwing said:


> I am not sure why you wouldn't own any Ruger .22 handgun but a Single Six, but IMHO you're missing out on some mighty fine hardware.
> 
> GW


They are all .22 rimfire, eh. I have a sufficiency of them, long guns and short. My sentimental favorite is a Winchester Model 61 with a wornout barrel, but the Single Six is lots of fun. The Walther/Colt is a good controls-duplicate for my .45 1911. The S&W 22A-1 has a Propoint II red dot on it, a remarkable accuracy improver over open sights and a dramatic shake revealer. I'm set.


----------



## dakota1911

Already did it. I have a soft spot for the Mk series as it was the first pistol I shot when I was 7. Over the years I have bought a MkI, MkII, and most recently a MkIII.


----------



## SailDesign

goldwing said:


> I am not sure why you wouldn't own any Ruger .22 handgun but a Single Six, but IMHO you're missing out on some mighty fine hardware.
> 
> GW


All of my handguns are Ruger.... Which is interesting as I love some of the other offerings.

Single six? Check - no-brainer, always wanted one.
SR22? Check - fell in lust cos it's just so cute (don't judge me...)
22/45? Check - first ever handgun, cos the grips felt better than anything else in the LGS at the time.

Loved my Beretta while I had it, and if I could find the 22 version at a reasonable price (HA!!) I would buy it on the spot.

But, nothing magical in Ruger - just happened to pan out that way.


----------



## Goldwing

I have grown to be more and more fond of my SR22 in comparison with my Mark II Target. The trigger is improving with each range session and my accuracy is improving right along with it. I doubt it will ever replace the Mark II, but I sure enjoy shooting the little flyweight.

GW


----------



## SailDesign

goldwing said:


> I have grown to be more and more fond of my SR22 in comparison with my Mark II Target. The trigger is improving with each range session and my accuracy is improving right along with it. I doubt it will ever replace the Mark II, but I sure enjoy shooting the little flyweight.
> 
> GW


Yup! I usually take mine along no matter what else I'm using. The 22/45 has not seen action since well before Christmas.


----------



## SGWGunsmith

Quite a few of my favorites involve the Ruger Mark II pistols, like this Government Model:



But, if I had to pick a Ruger Mark III, it'd be this Hunter version. Took two years to find this one:


----------



## Cannon

I owned a Mark III and what a pain to clean! The SR22 is a joy to soot and so easy to clean & maintain and while its not the tack driver the Mark III was it also has something the Mark III never had ... ITS FUN TO SHOOT!!


----------



## Blackhawkman

I have a 22/45 slab side, 5 inch SS. I've never had a problem, plastic frame and all. Accurate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Indigowolf

My vote was for the Ruger Mklll. I have a 22/45 LITE that is truly a sweet, reliable, and accurate gun. A Ruger Charger is on my want list though. Why? for the sheer fun factor. Off the bench accuracy out to 100 yards plus is not a problem. I know, I know, I can get that out of any 22 rifle. But why not up the ante and go with the Charger, its more compact, portable, and is 10 times more fun. Each fills their own niche.


----------

